# Looking for a Hoyt Vantage Pro/LTD



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think i finally found a bow that fits me (34" draw) and have actually shot and like a lot. Shot a Hoyt Vantage Pro at the Outdoorama, would have bought it except the one they had on hand was a 50-60 lb draw and i'd prefer a 60-70. This was a 2010 model.

Anyone know of anyone out there with a 2009 model that may be available at a discount? If not i may end up ordering it this spring to get ready for the season... Never knew what it was like to shoot a bow that fit, and i like it much much better than the 31" i currently shoot!! :chillin:


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

If you get a new bow you won't have anymore excuses! :16suspect What is the axle to axle length on that?  You still won't be as good as me. Buuuuurrrrnnnnnnnn :lol: These little smilies are annoying huh? :rant: and one more


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

nitrojoe said:


> If you get a new bow you won't have anymore excuses! :16suspect What is the axle to axle length on that?  You still won't be as good as me. Buuuuurrrrnnnnnnnn :lol: These little smilies are annoying huh? :rant: and one more


The axle to axle is 45", its a long one!! Weird to shoot a bow that actually fit! The dude at the show said that the bow shoots 300 fps at 70 lbs/30" draw and they estimate an addition 10 fps per inch of draw, so 340 fps. Might be too fast. Will have to shoot fenceposts for arrows. 

Oh, and i still have excuses like, "my brother probably tromped around the whole property scaring all the deer away!"


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I don't believe they made them in 09. I think they're new for 10.


----------



## feido (Mar 11, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------

